# Posting Problems



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

This is a test. I have benn having problems. Seeing if a fresh browser session matters.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

No text.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What were the problems you were having? Are you still having them now?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

the problems seem to have gone away but here is the sequence of events

1. I registered.

2. I received an email but tehre was no password or link.

3. I entered a password on the profile page

4. I was unable to post. I received a message saying I had noa cecss to that page---this despite the system recognizing me as Geronimo.


5. I cleared all cookies and was able to post----once.


6. Repeated attempts to replicte 5 failed.


7. I received an email saying it was fixed


8. It apparently is.


Anyway well worth the wait. Looks great and is fast. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry about the problems, but Im glad you made it and everythings fine now. Welcome back Geronimo !


----------

